# 2011 Cruze LTZ overheating issue



## Grand-87 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have had my car for over a year love the car great gas millage drives vantastic at a little over 15000 miles while driveing on the e way all the sudden the temp gage is peged pull over to the side of th freeway 12pm @ nite down town Detroit. well long story short car still @ the dealship after 23 days and no car,got message today from dealership that they replace the head and flushed the whole system 3 times and they will keep the car over the weekend to make sure everything is running fine. talked to Chevrolet customer service with little help,should I be *compensated* by GM for having my car over 3 weeks and what about resale on this car with a major engine malfunction,turbo damage ect.... from what i saw all the engine oil was sucked into the coolant system.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please, please learn to punctuate your paragraphs properly. It's confusing trying to figure out what you're saying. 

From what I could tell, your car overheated, you drove with it overheated, you blew a head gasket, GM kept the car 3 weeks, replaced the head, fixed the issue, and now they're keeping it a while to make sure it's working correctly. Meanwhile, GM compensated you for the trouble. 

The car has a 5 year, 100k mile powertrain warranty. If any damage was done to the car as a result of overheating, it will show up long before that warranty expires. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

He said "should I be compensated for them having the car for over 3 weeks?" 
Lol

Answer is prob not.

Compensation would be them giving you a rental that's about it.

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> He said "should I be compensated for them having the car for over 3 weeks?"
> Lol
> 
> Answer is prob not.
> ...


See? Without the question mark, I can't even tell, lol.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I read it extremely slow haha


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

When GM screwed up with NOT paying for my property taxes on my 2008 Malibu and it got towed, they paid ALL towing fees, late fees and one month's lease payment.

With this incident, with not having your car for 23 days, I would think GM could do SOMETHING more than a rental! How about a few years of OnStar like they did for me for having my car for 4 days to replace the TCM?


----------



## Grand-87 (Sep 21, 2012)

sorry for all the gramor errors, just want my car back. would having a major Engine faiure effect the resale value? and I did not drive the car while it was overheated, the temp gage went from normal temp to peged in a split second ,while on the freeeway doing 75mph.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

sorry to hear your trouble. let us know what exactly the problem was and if they fixed it right it should not hurt the resale value. 

you said they replaced the head so was the head cracked or did the head gasket bust?


----------



## Grand-87 (Sep 21, 2012)

the service manager said their was small hairline cracks in the head maybe the block. I don't have the car back yet. unknown what else was wrong with the car that caused the car to overheat,ECM,sensors ect..........


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Grand-87 said:


> sorry for all the gramor errors, just want my car back. would having a major Engine faiure effect the resale value? and I did not drive the car while it was overheated, the temp gage went from normal temp to peged in a split second ,while on the freeeway doing 75mph.


Your resale value will remain unaffected.

I hope you can get this resolved promptly. Sucks that it happened to you.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Grand-87 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks I love the car , just hate GM customer service......


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Grand-87 said:


> Thanks I love the car , just hate GM customer service......


That's unfortunate you're dealing with 3 weeks of garbage. My dealer owner would kill us if we had a vehicle for just one week!

If your vehicle came to me with that problem, we'd take the day to figure out the root cause, order the parts/engine overnight shipping(if we can't get one from another local dealer), and take days 2 and 3 to replace and verify problem was resolved.

3 days..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That's unfortunate you're dealing with 3 weeks of garbage. My dealer owner would kill us if we had a vehicle for just one week!
> 
> If your vehicle came to me with that problem, we'd take the day to figure out the root cause, order the parts/engine overnight shipping(if we can't get one from another local dealer), and take days 2 and 3 to replace and verify problem was resolved.
> 
> 3 days..


Based on the above I suspect your dealership owner would want you on the phone to GM engineering if it was going to take longer to figure out the problem. Sounds like you work for one of the good dealerships.


----------



## Grand-87 (Sep 21, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That's unfortunate you're dealing with 3 weeks of garbage. My dealer owner would kill us if we had a vehicle for just one week!
> 
> If your vehicle came to me with that problem, we'd take the day to figure out the root cause, order the parts/engine overnight shipping(if we can't get one from another local dealer), and take days 2 and 3 to replace and verify problem was resolved.
> 
> 3 days..


I am 2 miles away from GM tech center in Warren,my Father 35 years @ Chevrolet *Research* and development as the Manager their and the GM proving grounds in Milford,MI. My father just shakes his head in disapointment when I talk to him about this .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Grand-87 said:


> I have had my car for over a year love the car great gas millage drives vantastic at a little over 15000 miles while driveing on the e way all the sudden the temp gage is peged pull over to the side of th freeway 12pm @ nite down town Detroit. well long story short car still @ the dealship after 23 days and no car,got message today from dealership that they replace the head and flushed the whole system 3 times and they will keep the car over the weekend to make sure everything is running fine. talked to Chevrolet customer service with little help,should I be *compensated* by GM for having my car over 3 weeks and what about resale on this car with a major engine malfunction,turbo damage ect.... from what i saw all the engine oil was sucked into the coolant system.
> Thanks
> Ed



Ed,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have had with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as your frustrations. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Grand-87 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Stacy PM sent!
got my baby back today runs fine. I have not been able to get it out on the freeway and tool around too see if its running and performing like new again. asked the service tech if they new what caused this overheating issue and the only answer i got was that the oil cooler bursed . :goodjob:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Grand-87 said:


> Thanks Stacy PM sent!
> got my baby back today runs fine. I have not been able to get it out on the freeway and tool around too see if its running and performing like new again. asked the service tech if they new what caused this overheating issue and the only answer i got was that the oil cooler bursed . :goodjob:


I'm glad they got it all fixed. Let us know if any problems come up.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Grand-87 said:


> I am 2 miles away from GM tech center in Warren,my Father 35 years @ Chevrolet *Research* and development as the Manager their and the GM proving grounds in Milford,MI. My father just shakes his head in disapointment when I talk to him about this .


Oh, I understand. I don't blame the frustration. Im glad you got your Cruze back with the problem solved!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Grand-87 said:


> Thanks Stacy PM sent!
> got my baby back today runs fine. I have not been able to get it out on the freeway and tool around too see if its running and performing like new again. asked the service tech if they new what caused this overheating issue and the only answer i got was that the oil cooler bursed . :goodjob:


At least they found something. When the problem just goes away and they can't find anything is when you know it'll be back to frustrate you. Hopefully that was the underlying cause of your overheats.


----------



## Chewy61 (Jun 2, 2014)

My 2011 Cruze started to overheat. I had different warnings pop up to stop and idle the car, AC turned off. I had the car towed to the same dealership I purchased the car from. I have 50K in mileage, and no extended coverage. The dealer worked fast and replaced the thermostat, water pump and the "bypass housing". Flushed the coolant, replaced the air filter for a bunch of money. Has any one else had this problem?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Chewy61 said:


> My 2011 Cruze started to overheat. I had different warnings pop up to stop and idle the car, AC turned off. I had the car towed to the same dealership I purchased the car from. I have 50K in mileage, and no extended coverage. The dealer worked fast and replaced the thermostat, water pump and the "bypass housing". Flushed the coolant, replaced the air filter for a bunch of money. Has any one else had this problem?


Your car doesn't have a powertrain warranty(5year/100K)? most of that stuff is covered beyond the bumper to bumper warranty (3year/36K). If you have already paid I would go in and ask the dealer about it again and let them know your next call is to chevy customer service. 

Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chewy61 said:


> My 2011 Cruze started to overheat. I had different warnings pop up to stop and idle the car, AC turned off. I had the car towed to the same dealership I purchased the car from. I have 50K in mileage, and no extended coverage. The dealer worked fast and replaced the thermostat, water pump and the "bypass housing". Flushed the coolant, replaced the air filter for a bunch of money. Has any one else had this problem?


Coolant flush and air filter was on your dime......the rest should've been powertrain warranty as stated.

Corner your dealer for a refund.
Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chewy61 said:


> My 2011 Cruze started to overheat. I had different warnings pop up to stop and idle the car, AC turned off. I had the car towed to the same dealership I purchased the car from. I have 50K in mileage, and no extended coverage. The dealer worked fast and replaced the thermostat, water pump and the "bypass housing". Flushed the coolant, replaced the air filter for a bunch of money. Has any one else had this problem?


Hi Chewy61,

If you would like me to look into this further, I would be happy to! Send me over a PM with your VIN, contact info and a preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

